# Lassonde (LAS-A.TO)



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I didn't find a thread about this one. Seems like a great consumer defensive stock at discounted price.

It had an incredible run from 2000 to 2017, averaging 20% CAGR on the 15-year rolling return.

Valuation seems good, fundamentals are great. Their revenues and earnings increased during 2020, maybe due to the pandemic, though.

People went bearish starting 2018, not sure why. I'd have to investigate. I think margins were decreasing in this competitive sector. Year 2020 was a great year, but maybe they won't be able to keep up.









Lassonde Industries Inc. announces its preliminary unaudited results for the fourth quarter and fiscal year ended December 31, 2018


/CNW Telbec/ - Lassonde Industries Inc. (TSX: LAS.A) (̎"Lassonde" or the "Company") is today announcing preliminary unaudited results for its fourth quarter...




www.newswire.ca





P/E : 12.08
P/S : 0.65
P/B : 1.66
Operating margin : 7.43%
Return on equity : 14.16%
Quarterly earnings growth YoY : 65.10%
D/E : 33.93%
Current ratio : 1.60


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Looks like their stock price moves w their net income which was declining after 2018 and is now rising again in 2021. The decline is a concern. You would have to see what went on but I think these food products companies are very competitive and commodity like.

Sales were growing at ~ 5%/yr then looks like a covid boost this year. It looks like a good company though. Some popular brands like Allen's and Sun-Rype.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Looked compelling enough for me to dip my toe in for a position in the TFSA account today.
Looks like something not quite a grocery store stock, but one step removed as to being defensive.

I found this company via looking at comparables to RSI, which I also own shares in.


----------

